# John Deere to International? Help me out!



## john_deere333 (Nov 24, 2008)

Hey hows it going?
I have always been a total John Deere lover! But I think we all like to jump at rare finds regardless what it is, right? So I thought Id ask you guys to see if anyone could help me out. I found a 1955 or 56 International W400 tractor for sale by my house. The guy is asking $3000. I found out that the W400 was only made for 2 years...55 and 56. All in all they only made 2000 of them, and 1000 were shipped straight to Canada. I don't know how much of what I just told you about production numbers and Canada is true....but this is just some things I've found on the net. I've been trying to google information on this tractor and it is extremly hard to find any info. I can only find 3 pictures of this tractor as well on google! The tractor is in extremley good shape. There is no rust whatsoever and the paint is in pretty good shape. Rear tires are good, fronts are weather checked. This tractor also has an all around hydraulic loader. The tilt on this loader is run by a pto hydrauilc pump. It runs very well. This tractor has obviously been cared for its whole life. 

MY DILEMA:
I could keep the John Deere I have now. I have a perfectly restored '51 John Deere A. I was thinking I would need to sell the John deere to help pay for the W400. I know there were around 300,000 model A's made....so should I sell the A and buy the W400? My plans would be to restore the W400 and possibly sell it down the road. I wouldn't have to stick really anything for parts in it since the guy who owns it now had a mechanic go thru everything and replace the bad stuff. All I would do is sandblast it, replace all the gaskets possible, paint it, rebadge it, and get a new steering wheel (this ones falling apart).

I've always bleed green, so it would be hard to let go the A!! But maybe theres a tint of red in my blood now......?

Any advice, help, info about the W400, and ideas would be great!!!

Thanks


----------



## Jetblack1525 (Nov 9, 2008)

pretty good find. why dont you keep both? they are both nice tractors.. 

P.S. John Deere's are better but thats only me


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

It does appear to be in pretty good shape. I would think this tractor would be much more useful than a Deere A but that is just my personal thought. In the end, it is you who will be living with it for better or worse. The price seems very reasonable for the condition the tractor is in. As you probably already realize the current paint job is not correct but still looks good. 

Here are more 400's to give you a feel for price and condition.

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listing...x=exact&GUID=766D8427B77C4688BD9F602DA26491BC

Most old time farmer used either green or red tractors back in the day. I have a soft spot for IH myself.  :cheers:


----------



## john_deere333 (Nov 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TF Admin _
> *It does appear to be in pretty good shape. I would think this tractor would be much more useful than a Deere A but that is just my personal thought. In the end, it is you who will be living with it for better or worse. The price seems very reasonable for the condition the tractor is in. As you probably already realize the current paint job is not correct but still looks good.
> 
> Here are more 400's to give you a feel for price and condition.
> ...


Would you or anybody else have any pictures of the correct paint job for this? Is it supposed to have the white grill and white background behind the indents in the hood where it says international? I really don't plan on using this tractor for anything. I just have my A to play around with. I might take care of a few things around the house with the bucket, otherwise ill probably end up taking it off. If i don't use the bucket much, I think Id sell it.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I always thought IH had some white or silver trim around the grill. Apparently this may not be the case. Here are pictures of several 400's. You'll have to be the judge. 

http://www.tractorshed.com/cgi-bin/gallery/photo_view.cgi?mode=cat&Parameter=Farmall

just type in Farmall 400 in the search box at the bottom of the screen


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

It looks to be a nice tractor, I think you should buy it if you like it and have a use for it. If it was reallty that rare I would think the price would be higher and there would be less of them on www.tractorhouse.com There is also one claiming to be a 1957 on TF Admin's link. I am not a red fan but differences are what makes the world interesting. At the price he is asking you cannot go wrong!!!


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Looks like a good sized tractor. I like it with the loader. I wish it was close to me cause it would be perfect around my place. For the price I don't know how you can go wrong. Most any decent sized tractor with a loader that runs is going to go for more than that.

Let us know what you decide.

Andy


----------

